# Iowa Smoking Ban



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

The new Iowa Smoking Ban goes into effect today and is terribly restrictive (like most others).

Pretty much bans any kind of tobacco everywhere except private residences without a business and casino gaming floors. All bars are now smoke-free except for some with non-enclosed outdoor patios.

:BS

http://www.iowasmokefreeair.gov


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

CueTheMusic said:


> The new Iowa Smoking Ban goes into effect today and is terribly restrictive (like most others).
> 
> Pretty much bans any kind of tobacco everywhere except private residences without a business and casino gaming floors. All bars are now smoke-free except for some with non-enclosed outdoor patios.
> 
> ...


Welcome to my hell. (Kansas City)


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Makes me want to run right out for a visit.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

It's all :BS

My wife has started a day care out of our house until she can find a center to transfer it to. She recieved a letter from the state since she is registered letting her know that there is no smoking allowed on the premises....even after all the kids have left. I used to have a smoke on my back deck in the evening but now I actually have to leave my OWN HOUSE. Well at least the search for a suitable Day Care Center has started so hopefully it will not be that long....:hn


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

I know this thread is old, but the thing that is bothering me the most about it is coming up. All school campuses, including colleges are entirely smoke-free. That means smoking isn't allowed outside on campus grounds, which means no cigars while tailgating. :BS

I'm not sure how strictly they are going to enforce this though while tailgating though, so I'm going to risk a ticket at least the first time (they say they will give warnings first), but the first stick of the season definitely won't be a high dollar one.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Hawkeyes unite! and repeal this ban toot sweet! There should be nowhere in the US where personal liberties are so trampled on! :sb


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

Any word on how this is going to affect the State Fair? I heard that it was ok to smoke if you were outside and not in the midway area. 

The biggest problem with this law (aside from taking my freedoms) is how quickly it went into effect, no one really knows the guidelines. 


:ss + :bn = :BS


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

While tailgating the other day, I asked a couple of police officers about the ban and if they were doing anything about it during the tailgate. They said they can't even write a ticket. In order to have a ticket written, they have to call an entirely different department (Department of Health or something). So if they see you smoking at a tailgate on university property, they won't do anything unless they have a specific complaint against you. If they have a specific complaint, they will ask you to put it out and nothing more.

Good news for me. I enjoyed my cigar :chk


----------

